# Exclusive Car Care: Aston Martin V12 Vantage Roadster | New Car Detail



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Exclusive Car Care

You can always keep up with what we are doing by following us on our social media sites:

Facebook - www.facebook.com/ExclusivCarCare (be sure to "Like" us!)
Twitter - https://twitter.com/ExclusivCarCare

Here we have a brand new 2013 Aston Martin V12 Vantage Roadster (build no. 85 of 101 built) that came in for our New Car Detail. Owner kindly declined the dealers Paint Protection Treatment and opted to have us prepare the car as he knew we would get the paint perfect before applying any protection and would do the job properly.

Most people assume that brand new cars are as good as it gets, and therefore no detailing work is required but this actually isn't the case as new cars can also benefit. All new Astons suffer with sanding marks so some paint correction is needed to fully remove these.

On to the detail:

Convertible top was water proofed with Gtechniq Smart Fabric










Leather treated with Gtechniq Leather Guard










A few "before and afters" during the machine polishing stages



























































































With the machine polishing complete, a final IPA wipedown was undertaken to ensure paint surface was free of any polishing oils










Gtechniq TSP was applied for protection which has a 5 year warranty. Gtechniq C1 was applied as the base coat and left to cure over night before topping with 2 coats of Gtechniq Exo







































































































































































































If you would like to book your own New Car Detail, or find the perfect detailing package for your car, contact us today so that we can better assist you in all of your vehicle reconditioning needs.

Thanks for reading!!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is fantastic as ever Jay just outstanding.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Superb Jay, just how it should look for a new Aston


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Superb job on a superb car !


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Superb car, superb job 👍


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work jay. I did one of these today (10/101) and it was in much better condition than most others I see. I finished up with 22ple though.


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

That's a cracker, great job :thumb:


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Great job and a legendary car, love the color.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Jay, great work as always.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Bloody gorgeous, Aston Martin quality control must have been on their tea break when this beauty rolled off the line. Fantastic job in the end.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Lovely work Jay, great job :thumb:

Mario


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Stunning work Jay, Aston's are amazing cars.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Spot on, loving the reflections almost as if the car was invisible.


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

Absolutely stunning :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great work jay, very deep finish and great reflections.

Kev


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just amazing , superb Work :thumb:


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

brilliant work what a gorgeous car


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish.


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic work Jay, looks incredible :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

amazing work


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely Jay. I love the V12V, coupe mostly. Such a shame those pre-facelift wheels leave the Aston looking crass and uncouth imo.

Stunning work though chap. Noticed you use the cloth folded opposed to using with the block. Much better than make up pads also?


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely work there Jay...well done


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there lovely car


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. Amazed how Aston, among other manufacturer's, can release a car to a customer in that state.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

My god that is one sexy car. Awesome job Jay.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments and kind words guys


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

gally said:


> Stunning work though chap. Noticed you use the cloth folded opposed to using with the block. Much better than make up pads also?


micro suede cloths are better than the make up pads imo and you certainly dont use as much product.

I do use the block sometimes


----------

